# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Oedogonium sp.

## frfmfrfm

Oedogonium es un genero de alga filamentosa no ramificada, sus células cilíndricas con un solo cloroplastos y numerosos pirenoides reserva de almidón.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (15-jun-2014),HUESITO (16-jun-2014),Los terrines (15-jun-2014),santy (24-jun-2014),sergi1907 (15-jun-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos de una nueva toma de Oedogonium sp.
Esta vez voy a empezar por el principio para que tengáis más info.

Las primeras fotos de la piedra que recubría dichas algas.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Calima (29-jun-2014),Los terrines (29-jun-2014),santy (30-jun-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sigo con el tema, visualizando el conjunto de alga me ha llamado la atención un artefacto o circulo negro que existe en el interior de una de ellas.

El artefacto por llamarlo de alguna manera.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (30-jun-2014),santy (30-jun-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes subo dos fotos más de este elemento oscuro de forma circular, como se puede observar parece que está compuesto por varias capas sucesivas.
Realmente no se de que se trata pero pudiera ser que fuera un parásito o algún microorganismo que utilizan estas algas para sus puestas.
Creo que tendrá que pasar algún tiempo para que se pueda resolver este enigma. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (06-jul-2014),santy (01-jul-2014)

----------


## santy

Curioso y espectacular, ya veremos en que termina ese elemento, me pica la curiosidad.
Gracias por mostrarnos estas cosas, ya que sin tu labor no podríamos disfrutar de estas maravillas de la naturaleza.
Un saludo.

----------

frfmfrfm (02-jul-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una última foto de este apartado, he vuelto a encontrar un nuevo parásito y dejando esto entre comillas asta que realmente podamos saber el enigma.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Los terrines (06-jul-2014)

----------

